#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  The ISSA Ship Stores Catalogue

## Onoma Epwnymo

Dear colleagues,



I am working in a shipping company. I would be very grateful if someone could find and give me the the ISSA Ship Stores Catalogue (edition 2009 and later), either in pdf or in CD-ROM form. Thank you in advance.

P.S.: In case you can help me, please contact me at metallourgos@yahoo.grSee More: The ISSA Ship Stores Catalogue

----------


## Nabilia

I didn't check the links, but this is supposed to be 2009

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

These are alternative links...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Onoma Epwnymo

Thank you all!

----------


## Nguyenduy

Dear Admin
I'm working for the company ship supply, therefore i'm trust need ISSA and IMPA catalog, In could, you send link for me? via email vanduyutrans@gmail.com ( If software is best)
Thanks and Best regard

----------


## appletree

> These are alternative links...
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



hi there,

Can you re-upload the file? File not available anymore. Links are dead. I need ISSA and IMPA catalogue. Im working with international oil & gas company anyway.

----------

